# lighting issues



## neeraj (Jun 13, 2011)

well im going to start a planted tank pretty soon i'm a bit confused about the lighting just found out about the watts per gallon rule
wanted to know how it works :
1. i was thinking about using an energy saving cfl it's 13 watts but says it gives light equivalent to 75 watts so in a 25 gallon tank [which is a 18" cube how will that work out] is it 3 watts per gallon????
and what type of plants can i put in this kind of a setup in'm not getting into carbon injection or anything as this is my first planted tank


----------



## fishD (Nov 17, 2010)

No its not gonna be what people refer to as 3 WPG, its going to be .52. Your gonna need more like one or even two 55 watt cfl if your really wanting a planted tank that will flourish with many different plants.


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

This will get you started on the right path...

http://www.rexgrigg.com/light.html


----------



## neeraj (Jun 13, 2011)

well thanks that did get me the info that i was trying to find


----------

